# 1 x Spay, 2 x Neuter & NO STITCHES!



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My 3 babies really got put through the mill today - either spayed or neutered, micro-chipped and several (at least x 4) retained teeth from each were removed at a Holistic & Specialist Dental Vet Surgery - all up cost for work done on all 3 was $917.00 after I got them to price match another vet, saving around $300 on the desexing alone.

I was very pleased, they used a special glue called _Vetbond _to seal all wounds instead of stiches, which means no infections can get in, nothing to irritate them causing them to lick/bite/scratch, no fluids oozing out of the wounds, or stitches for me to remove.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AWESOME! :thumbright:

Aren't you glad that's behind you now?
It's good that you got them all done at once too, they really bond even 
more while healing together. I got my boys done at the same time as well.

Take good care of those pups, they'll be back to their jolly selves before you know it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love that stuff! We use to use it all the time when I worked at a Vet clinic. I even used it to sew up my own wound LOL  I hope they use that when Sonny goes to get neutered next week.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

My cats were glued and it was super easy. No taking them back in a week. I need to get Holly spayed soon as she is 7 months in a few days.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Aww, hope your babies are feeling ok now. are they home yet or do you get them later or tomorrow? Thats great that you got them to price match !!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't seen stiches in a good long time. All mine had the vet glue or disolvable stiches, So much nicer.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

All home thanks Elaine - the vet uses a gas that is super quick recovery whereby the second it's removed they're instantly awake - they keep them for 2 hours observation and then you're free to take them home. 

They're all fine, 'tis only the Tiny that's being a little sooky, t'others are their normal happy selves, eating & drinking, bodily functions perfect etc, they're just not galloping & play fighting, yet.

Price matching: Basically I told them I would prefer to use their clinic permanently (slipping in that I have 5 dogs) as I'm far more aligned with "holistic" than normal, but I could not in all conscience shell out all those extra $'s for something any vet could do. 

I kept reiterating that I wanted them to be my go to vet for everything, I don't mind shelling out many $100's for something in an emergency or a puzzle no one else can solve/fix, BUT I was not prepared to change my principles on desexing. 

She realised what I was saying, went & chatted to the vet (out of sheer frustration) who said, "Tell her we'll match the Prof's prices" so they now have a new customer for life, as well as my Chinese friend who's got 2 x Boston Terrier pups. He's right into Chinese medicines and this vet has actually done a course in chinese medicine so we're all pretty happy


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Never heard of the glue, they don't use it at my vet. And i'm not even sure if they use it in holland at all. for animals.
But I think it will be perfect!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, that's great! Well wishes to the little ones, hope they heal quickly!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad they are all at home and doing well...gentle hugs to them...
all of mine had the vetbond...none had any problems at all....great stuff.....


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So glad to hear that all went well. It's nice to have a vet that you can really trust, makes it that little bit easier in those stressful situations when you need to call on a vet.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

you and they have had a long day huh! Hope everyone gets a good nights rest and heals up nicely.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Girls, there's no harm in asking your vets to use the Vetbond - it's a 3M product so you know it's had $1m's of R&D spent on it and is a top notch product. You can buy a 3ml tube in USA for around $20 retail, and I'm assuming that would "stitch many dogs right up" so it's not like it's going to be expensive for them to use.

I think the vets probably don't know about it, or didn't trust it when it first came out, imagining it would just give way and all sorts of horrible misadventures may happen. Well, looking at their wounds, it's brilliant stuff and there's no infection that's going to get past that shield, that's for sure (unlike stitches, blaarrrgh). Who knows, your vets could be eternally grateful you put them on to such a time saving, innovative product 

We've all slept most of the day because it was a cold restless night, and cuddles at 3am with electricity bouncing on and off is downright infuriating. It's so heartbreaking knowing their little pink bits and mouths are sore, no-one playing, eating bones, chewing each other's ears and daring them to take their bully sticks etc. They've had no pain killers as I do not wish to mask their pain so they behave as normal and strain their wounds, innards etc.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dee, you are such a caring little mama, I'm sure your pups will be bouncing off the walls again in no time! Give it a couple more days. 

Big hugs to you my friend, now I'm off to bed, 2 am here, getting up at 4 am. 

Oh and kisses to your pups!


----------

